# Nice Terror Attack: What They're NOT Telling You



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## LAM (Dec 25, 2016)

And the fact that the French, along with the U.S and U.K via the DGSE, CIA and MI-6 have intentionally destabilized Northern Africa is irrelevant.


----------

